# Health insurance



## larrys3255 (May 2, 2016)

My wife and I are thinking of moving to Portugal apply to the Golden Visa Program. Can someone help me understand the healthcare situation. How soon can we apply for Portuguese healthcare? I assume 5 years but perhaps not.

If we cannot get their healthcare, what are the best companies to purchase insurance from and what does it cost? I looked at Cigna but it is very expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

larrys3255 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of moving to Portugal apply to the Golden Visa Program. Can someone help me understand the healthcare situation. How soon can we apply for Portuguese healthcare? I assume 5 years but perhaps not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As USA citizens, you will need to purchase private health insurance to obtain your VISA and first residency card. Once a resident, you will have use of the Portugal health services....we have Multicare.pt health coverage, including eye and dental...Multicare is similar to Blue Cross in the USA, widely accepted....we have found using the local health center in our area is not an option we are comfortable with.....Multicare.pt, medis and Allianz are several health insurers here, prices vary depending on policies....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

larrys3255 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of moving to Portugal apply to the Golden Visa Program. Can someone help me understand the healthcare situation. How soon can we apply for Portuguese healthcare? I assume 5 years but perhaps not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/20...L7NQEL1a4wR_7B4j9EIVNogqFuhxAR7x3LVFO5DNCr15w



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterStenings (Jul 2, 2010)

larrys3255 said:


> My wife and I are thinking of moving to Portugal apply to the Golden Visa Program. Can someone help me understand the healthcare situation. How soon can we apply for Portuguese healthcare? I assume 5 years but perhaps not.
> 
> If we cannot get their healthcare, what are the best companies to purchase insurance from and what does it cost? I looked at Cigna but it is very expensive.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello larrys3255 you could try checking out Boundless 

www.boundless.co.uk

Regards Peter


----------

